# What AR?



## bowace (May 31, 2011)

If you were going to buy a new or used AR today, which one would you go with. Model, cal. I can't make up my mind. Armalite, Bushmaster, RockRiver, DPMS, or ????


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Give the reasons why also guys, Ive been trying to decide myself. Also which offer chrome bores if they do that. New rig for me, I want to start fresh.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think any of the top makers will deliver a good reliable gun to you all for about the same price, given the same specs of course. But I'll also say I think you can build your own for about half the price. I bought a complete lower and then a complete upper from different manufacturers (twice now) and both of them shoot well. I have a pic of the 75yd group on a similar thread here.

http://www.predatortalk.com/ars/2626-new-toy.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Join Date Mar 2010 Location Goodyear-Seligman Arizona Posts 5,593 Images 15 Blog Entries 3 
*







Range pics *
Here is the final (after breaking in the barrel and sighting the scope). I was rather impressed. I used the same FMJ load I use in my DPMS upper. I was forced to shoot these at 75 yds. (measured). So add 25%. Still I'll take it. ​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This gun cost me 129 for the complete lower (plum crazy)and yes its the polymer lower similar to the same ones colt, and all the majors are making now,a 18" air guaged barrel that shoots.... well you can see how it shoots.

Do not just go buy an AR go someplace that sells them and has them in stock. Most guys think they want a heavy barrel.... until they have to carry it. Opt for a mid weight at most and a flat top is a must for me anyhow. I found te PEPR mount in the bargain cave at Cabelas for $40 be cause some ace had taken it home and opened it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good Shoot'en DON-------------Nice group----------sb*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Not sure why, but I'm really feeling the RRA Elite Operator right now. A fella could get a lot done with that bad boy.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

You can get it done with that RR or for half as much with one you build. 
Plan on a trigger job or new trigger for what ever you do if you want to squeeze real accuracy out of the gun. Model 1 Sales and DPMS parts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As for caliber, it depends on what you want to use it for. If all you want to do is shoot coyotes a 5.56 chamber is best(I think we had the 5.56/.223 debate in another thread) The manufacturers keep chambering for the two, but a 5.56 is the way to go IMO. Now if you want to deer or hog hunt something larger may be in order. Bar-d and Bigdrowdy1 both have 6.8 spc's and can tell you about them.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Built both of mine from parts and kits. Bought 2 lowers from Chris Miller. Could not be happier.


----------

